# eyes from the rocks



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cleveland,i fished last night of the rocks,third cast nice steelie and 2 catfish 30" on HJ#14,no eyes
i changed from 3 treble hooks to 2 single inline hooks 3/0 and 4/0,the steelie jump 8 times he could not trow my hooks out..
the catfish were hooked good and they roll in net,with treble hook it would be desaster ,brouken treble hooks and mes to take them out of net.with single inline hooks it was pleasure to work with,no mes no demige.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cleveland,fished last night of the rocks,got one 17" eye on HJ#14 helsinky 8pm,one steelie falow the lure 3' from rocks did not hit..
i got almost in fight,6 jets sky run 20' from rocks,they try to cut my line,when i cast they turn and try to cut my line.
after that i had to explain them how they were boren,they come out from ase.
the lake was all open but they try to mess with me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You didn't happen to see or talk to anyone that was on the water did you? Wonder if the nigjt troll is picking up


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> You didn't happen to see or talk to anyone that was on the water did you? Wonder if the nigjt troll is picking up


there was not one boat fishing off e.72,did not see anybody from wildwood,only jet sky and few big boats pas by,just riding.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I won't be out till that water temp drops into the 50s... probably November I'll start searching


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree but you never know


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Think we are going to shoot out there Friday after work to get the feel and maybe get a winner of the week 🤪


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I use to think that water temp was what made the fall bite happen at night. Now I believe it is a combination of shorter days, angle of the sun and who knows what else. Everything else is locating like the water is cold. 
I would guess night fishing will be picking up, regardless of the temp.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

November is right around the corner... couple weeks of chilly nights and I'll be on the hunt


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> I use to think that water temp was what made the fall bite happen at night. Now I believe it is a combination of shorter days, angle of the sun and who knows what else. Everything else is locating like the water is cold.
> I would guess night fishing will be picking up, regardless of the temp.


minows come close to the rocks eyes and steelie falow the bufey.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

72nd last nite I could see big fish jumping much further than you could cast. Definitely were fish, seen it surface and splash. Lots of little bait splashes too.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

matticito said:


> 72nd last nite I could see big fish jumping much further than you could cast. Definitely were fish, seen it surface and splash. Lots of little bait splashes too.


I it was bait and lots of it splashing all over. I was watching with my headlamp and did see one nice eye feeding busting it up, marks sucked though very few walleye in there.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> I it was bait and lots of it splashing all over. I was watching with my headlamp and did see one nice eye feeding busting it up, marks sucked though very few walleye in there.


Were you on a boat? I'm not sure what time I left, maybe 930...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

matticito said:


> Were you on a boat? I'm not sure what time I left, maybe 930...



Yes, on a boat.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

How far out did u run? Going to head out tomorrow night and mess around sounds like we might need to get out a bit deeper


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

matticito said:


> 72nd last nite I could see big fish jumping much further than you could cast. Definitely were fish, seen it surface and splash. Lots of little bait splashes too.
> 
> View attachment 477709
> View attachment 477710


Either you forgot your Bengals hat or GB hoodie idk you got me confused hahah


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Either you forgot your Bengals hat or GB hoodie idk you got me confused hahah


😂😂😂
Bought the hoodie at TJmaxx for the orange color. It was like $15. I tend to leave my good hoodies at home while fishing


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Oops


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

tried a couple hours last night from 2am to 4am. My buddy got one right away and I hooked up a few times, landing two. Didn't think we were gonna pull anything but you never know till you go. Nothing huge, just good eaters. I did break in the med light fast action rod from 13 fishing. With 10lb braid...2000 diawa reel it casts hj8 and hj10s a mile. I bought it for casting these smaller jerk baits. I'm happy with it's sensitivity and performance. Hopefully it'll handle bigger fish if I happen to hook a tank.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn you working 2nd shift now? 2a to 4a is a little late/early there bro


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That one looks nice and round did it have eggs?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

All of them were males. The one had shad and a small catfish in its belly. The other one had poo. 
Yeah, I don't get back to lake county from work till about 1am. Only good thing about it is all the fisherman are usually gone by the time I get to my spots lol.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Casted last night (10/20/21) at Edgewater from 6:30-8:30pm and got nothing, saw nothing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> All of them were males. The one had shad and a small catfish in its belly. The other one had poo.
> Yeah, I don't get back to lake county from work till about 1am. Only good thing about it is all the fisherman are usually gone by the time I get to my spots lol.


When the cold water saugeye bite gets hot at my local lake and the crowds get bad I've been known to go to sleep right after work(1st shift here) wake up at midnight an head out till sunup. Usually not a sole out except duck hunters. I hate fishing crowds.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> When the cold water saugeye bite gets hot at my local lake and the crowds get bad I've been known to go to sleep right after work(1st shift here) wake up at midnight an head out till sunup. Usually not a sole out except duck hunters. I hate fishing crowds.


I hate fishing crowds


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> All of them were males. The one had shad and a small catfish in its belly. The other one had poo.
> Yeah, I don't get back to lake county from work till about 1am. Only good thing about it is all the fisherman are usually gone by the time I get to my spots lol.


We'll talk might be picking you up at the dock when you get back from work


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RStock521 said:


> Casted last night (10/20/21) at Edgewater from 6:30-8:30pm and got nothing, saw nothing.


some day it is easy,you have to cover the water from top to botom to get strike.
shalow suspending ,sinking, sticks and deep divers and swimbait.
some time they like defrent swiming action.


----------



## ChasingWalleye (Sep 19, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> Casted last night (10/20/21) at Edgewater from 6:30-8:30pm and got nothing, saw nothing.


What were you casting? Think I'm gonna head up tonight.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

ChasingWalleye said:


> What were you casting? Think I'm gonna head up tonight.


Blue Chrome, Clown, and Pink Lemonade P10s.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingWalleye (Sep 19, 2020)

RStock521 said:


> Blue Chrome, Clown, and Pink Lemonade P10s.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hell yeah, I've never had success fishing my rogues but I'm gonna give it a shot. Thanks for the info


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

My number one producer by far is a blue Hawaiian ripstick also can't go wrong with the old chrome and blue husky


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cleveland,got 5 eyes off the rocks with frend last night,relese 2 and last 2 while bringing in,one feld around 25",lot off work arond 800 casts,that is 200 casts a fish.best lure helsinky,bite start 7pm to 10pm.waves 3' and 6' rolers.i gor hit with wave 6 times,you need rain geer and micky mouse boots to stay dry..fish hit 40' out.casting destance with lure 175'.


----------



## green island (Apr 17, 2016)

Happy- always getting it done


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

green island said:


> Happy- always getting it done


And no bones about posting a report.
Nice…


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I fished in the rain for a couple hours last night. Only landed one and lost one. Second fish hit as I was pulling my bait out of the water. Scared me a bit lol.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

cleveland last night only hit one small ,it was litel raining i put on famest goratex jacket and on top Frog tog rain jacket,after 4 hours i was soked to bone i start feeling cold,no fish and cold i packed after 200 casts.
if you like to stay dry,only plastic or ruber gear, it will not breed but you will not be socked completly.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey happy, get yourself a Stryker ice parka and bibs. I'm always warm and dry. Plus it floats. Better than my old military issued gortex stuff.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

About 20 boats off Cleveland and the Gold Coast last night at sunset maybe half mile out. A few near shore after that. Anyone catching fish. Nothing going on off the rocks at Edgewater but only seen maybe 6 guys.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

toby2 said:


> About 20 boats off Cleveland and the Gold Coast last night at sunset maybe half mile out. A few near shore after that. Anyone catching fish. Nothing going on off the rocks at Edgewater but only seen maybe 6 guys.


i was on the rocks cleveland last 3 nights ,no fish,no bumb one guy had stieelie.
one guy coming from lorain no fish on rocks.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not much going on in Sandusky Saturday night. Stopped by the pier in town there and only saw 1 fish between about 30 guys.


----------

